# [locale] gdm definit en udf8 par defaut ?

## PabOu

voila, alors...

j'utilise gnome et gdm

ce weekend j'ai update (entre autres) :

gdm-2.4.1.7-r1 vers gdm-2.4.4.7

fontconfig-2.2.1 vers fontconfig-2.2.2

dans gdm, je choisis la langue francais (en defaut pour ma session), et mon fichier 02locale est donc vide (il n'existe meme pas)

tout allait bien avant (sauf le point du claiver numerique qui donne une virgule), puis j'ai rebooté, et depuis (deja mes polices ont changées un peu partout) ben, la premiere fois j'ai relancé comme d'hab ma session, mais j'ai eu tout mon gome en anglais, alors je me suis delog, j'ai rechoisi la langue francais, je la remets par defaut, et je me relog. mais une fois loggué ben je me rends compte que certains caracteres ne passent pas (les accents donnent de droles de trucs.. pas des carrés). et aussi gqview, a chaque lancement il met ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> One or more filenames are not encoded with the preferred locale character set. operations on, and display of these files with GQview may not succeed. The locale appears to be set to "fr_FR.UTF-8" (set by the lang environment variable)
> 
> Prefered encoding appears to be UTF-8, however the file: "/home/pabou/monfichier.jpg" is NOT encoded in valid UTF-8" 
> 
> 

 

j'en deduis donc que c'est un probleme de locale qui est set par gdm (bien que je n'en sois pas sur)

la commande locale (en console) me donne rien que des fr_FR.UTF-8

c'est tres embettant car OOo enregistre mes documents en UTF-8 aussi (je publie en .html et dans mozilla certains caracteres ne passent pas a moins que je choisisse UTF-8 comme jeu de caractere)

alors j'aimerais savoir comment changer pour avoir de l'iso-8859-15.. qqun a une idée ?

et puis aussi, mon .xinitrc contient cette commande :  *Quote:*   

> xmodmap -e "keycode 91 = period"

 

mais dans les applications gtk, mon point du clavier numerique donne toujours une virgule, jusque quand j'execute moi meme la commande manuellement.. une idée pour que cela le fasse automatiquement ?

d'avance merci ;)

----------

## EvaSDK

bah je sais pas trop comment faire pour le problème de LANG, mais en tout cas merci pour le xmodmap, je cherchais ca aussi  :Smile: .

----------

## EvaSDK

ahah, j'ai trouvé.

Donc en ce qui concerne le point, on peut aussi ajouter ca dans /etc/X11/gdm/gnomerc

et ensuite, pour la localisation, il faut modifier ton ~/.gnome2/gdm

en mettre fr_FR@euro pour lang=

voilà, chez moi ca marche et je suis super content  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

dans ce fichier, mon lang était deja mis a fr_FR, j'ai rajouté le @euro, mais ca ne change pas mon probleme d'encodage :/

si je mets pour lang : fr_FR.ISO-8859-15   ca pourrait fonctionner ?

----------

## EvaSDK

ben moi il m'a jeté en me disant qu'il existait pas. Tu dois avoir un autre fichier qui modifie ce réglage. Essaye de trouver les fichiers locale.alias

Il doit y en avoir un qui définit ce qu'il te faut.

Essaye de localiser les fichiers de conf avec slocate ...

----------

